# going to Okachobee in march



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Ms Penny and I are going to Lake Okachobee at the end of March and staying at the Roland Martin Marina.. any comments or suggestions would be appreciated. Where to fish within 10 miles of the lock.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Goood Luck Sequoiha !! Hey, OH SON !!!!!!!! OH SON !!!!!!!!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

My buddy is a biologist for the FWC focusing primarily on largemouth bass in that region. He just got done (yesterday actually) shocking the big O for a week. The biggest was almost 27" but only weighed a little over seven pounds. They also shocked up several snook which was surprising. I dont know how you feel about live baiting but the big bass out there feed almost exclusively on the big 8-10" plus shiners.


----------



## BVANWHY (Sep 24, 2009)

I lived in western Palm Beach county for 8 years. I was always out at South Bay Park, maybe 15minutes from Clewiston. I used to put in my little skiff there and go fish this little island slightly NE of the park. Always produced for me. Also im pretty sure that marina still offers reasonably priced guided trips. Lastly, not sure how you are about hogs but it is hog huntin' Heaven down in that area. There's Okechobee Outfitters (right next to where you are staying) who are very economical and will put you on however many hogs you want to take. OH!....watch out for pythons and iguanas! Extremely high presence down there and are not typically scared of humans since most of them are former pets!


----------



## BVANWHY (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh yea.....they have quite a few peacock bass there! you should check out Lion Country Safari also if you have downtime. It used to be my backyard. About 45minutes to get there from Clewiston and you get to cross the famous 20mile bend. Used to be notorious for lawlessness (i.e. dumped bodes, stolen cars, pot fields, just crazy things). I hear its better now since the Sheriff's Office took over those police departments.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I used to fish out there with my grandpa when I lived in south FL before moving to AL when I was 10. I don't remember much bass fishing, just remember big ol bluegills on large lillypad flats every summer. It is so big. I'm jealous. Good luck man and post some pics!!!


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 15, 2011)

Watching him (Roland Martin) right now on ESPN. 

He is on Okachobee flipping/jigging the small openings in the hydrilla/heavy cover pockets. Using a jig with crawdad trailer with hook tip buried (weedless). Using a strike indicator a few feet up from the jig. Using a heavy action rod with 65lb braid and yanking 5 lbers. outta there covered in weeds. 

Not sure what time of year this was taped but with it staying pretty warm down there I would imagine these weeds hold fish year round....


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Remember that it is March, and wind can turn Big O ugly in a hurry!


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

Man I wish I was going with you; you're going to have a blast!! I sent a racquetball buddy (Dave) in to see you a couple of weeks ago about a boat repair and used boats. I was wondering if he ever came and talked to you. We need to get back out; I think I've been twice since we went last. I may have to turn my man card back in if I'm not careful.


----------

